# 06/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Jul 26, 2010)

With 5 weeks under our belt it's time to start week 6. We've had great participation and some awesome entries so far and it seems like everyone is having fun with it. A few, including me, have felt the pinch of trying to meet the challenge theme some weeks. That's good though. I think it pushes us a little and that's good for growth. 

Before we get to this week's theme I want to refer everyone to the rules page again. There have been a few minor issues here and there but overall it has gone rather smooth. The biggest issue so far has been posting photos not taken during the time frame for the week they were submitted for. For me, this is one of the most important challenge rules. The whole purpose is to encourage getting out with the camera and shooting. Posting photos taken outside the time frame for each week's thread defeats the whole purpose. 

I ask that anyone not clear on the rules either contact me or review the original rules thread linked below. Let's police ourselves and stay in keeping with the intentions of the challenge. 

Rules Thread

Now for this week's suggested theme. This one was sent in by Skeeter2. Thanks Skeeter! 

LANDSCAPES

This one in particular will probably stump me. I'll be lucky if I don't gimp out with a gimp shot for this one. I don't know crap about shooting landscapes. Oh well, time to learn something new! Any tips from you guys that shoot landscapes would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 26, 2010)

sounds good chris ! i love the fact that these make me get out to shoot . i have found myself shooting more, just because the camera was already out.  the # 1 tip about shooting landscapes is .....



get out and find land


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jul 27, 2010)

Browtine, F-1 hit the nail on the head. Look for that unique tree line, or find that unique old oak out in the middle of a pasture. Think wide open spaces. Hope this helps.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2010)

Chris I'm glad I'm not going to be the only one who gets stumped w/ this weeks theme. Time to really put on my thinkin' cap.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2010)

To get it started I'll post this one   Once I figured out sort of what I wanted it got a lot harder to just pick one shot  I made a trip into town and with wheat fields and open ground I had lot to pick from.  I've got several others that I might work up and post later but for the challenge I decided to go with this one.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok, apparently all the requests not to post shots not taken within the challenge time frames means nothing to some. Unfortunately it's to the point that I am going to have to ask the moderators to simply remove any shots not taken within the guidelines to keep this thing on track. I didn't want it to come to that, but my requests to follow the rules haven't made any impact. 

So, from this point forward any photo posted that isn't taken within the guidelines of the challenge will be removed from the challenge thread. There has to be a line drawn somewhere...


----------



## Browtine (Jul 27, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> To get it started I'll post this one   Once I figured out sort of what I wanted it got a lot harder to just pick one shot  I made a trip into town and with wheat fields and open ground I had lot to pick from.  I've got several others that I might work up and post later but for the challenge I decided to go with this one.



I knew you'd come through on this one! You always post great shots of the scenery around there! Great shot, man!


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm all over this one. 

I'll be out in the park tomorrow.


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jul 27, 2010)

Took this one down the road from where I grew up.  Just another reason I like these challenges, while roaming around the back roads, I ran into an old friend I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok, I went riding around today looking for something "landscape" to shoot. I shot a couple of locations but most of them turned out like crap. I know ZILCH about shooting a landscape!  I had given up and headed home but remembered this field within a half mile from my driveway and thought the hay might make for a cool shot. Turned out the sun was just setting behind the trees throwing great shadows across the field and giving the top half some lens flare "color" in the end result. 

I won't be switching over to landscape photography any time soon, but I thought this turned out pretty good considering it's my first landscape shoot ever. I really enjoyed playing with the camera and trying different things.  I also learned a few things that would come in handy if I ever wanted to shoot more landscapes... and that's the two main points of this challenge!!!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, I thought I'd share a couple of tips I picked up from this shoot. Maybe it will help someone else like me, who doesn't have a clue about this sort of photography. 

#1 USE A TRIPOD! This can make leveling the camera and framing the shot much easier. It also eliminates camera shake if the available light isn't enough to give decent shutter speeds.  

#2 is to allow for a smaller aperture for more depth of field in the shot. 


I shot the above posted photo hand held and lucked out on leveling and framing. As for aperture, I should have used a smaller one for a bit more depth of field. It looks ok downsized here, but the full size original lacks a bit in total depth of field when viewed at 100%. If the shot I posted was for a huge print it wouldn't cut the mustard... 

Oh, and one more. It seems that shooting at sunrise or sunset is much better than shooting in mid day sunlight for most scenes. That, or maybe a nice, bright overcast sky might be ok for some scenes. Direct sunlight would work for some scenes, but it didn't work well for the ones I tried before getting the one above.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2010)

Great shots y'all! I still have no idea what I'm going to shoot! I thought about shooting the Mill again but really there's just not enough water spilling over to make the waterfall intriguing.


----------



## cornpile (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## wvdawg (Jul 29, 2010)

Wonderful composition Cornpile!  Love the elevation and the opposing light!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 29, 2010)

*Handheld attempt!  Tough light!*

Here's mine Chris - you are right - a tripod would help!  I just ordered one today!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice shots. Love the shooting perspective cornpile! Dawg, yours makes me want to go fishing!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Here's mine Chris - you are right - a tripod would help!  I just ordered one today!





Awesome shots y'all! 

Hoping I get to go shoot early in the morning!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Guys.You all are posting some awesome landscape shots......


----------



## carver (Jul 30, 2010)

Very cool shots everyone,cornpile yours is over the top.Well...here is mine.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 31, 2010)

Snake River . I took this picture when I went to Wyoming on the trip of a life time. I had never been out west so I wanted as many pictures to show my wife just how pretty it was just incase she wanted to move out there. But she said we had to stay here and could go visit . dagnabbit bleep bleep


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2010)

*Allatoona Sunrise*

We went out in the boat early yesterday morning! I managed to get a few decent shots. I like this one the best. I'll post some more shots later in another thread.


----------



## quinn (Jul 31, 2010)

dang, fine shots ya'll been posting in here!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 31, 2010)

awesome work so far yall, crickett i could look at that all day long  !  i shot mine this morning but have to wait till i get home this evening to get it on the laptop. 

chris, i want to thank you for starting these up. it has certainly kept me thinking about what where and how to get the shot each week. i wish we could get the rest of our regulars to dust off their gear and get out


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 31, 2010)

I hear you loud and clear brother!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 31, 2010)

Crickett,that is a awesome shot.Reflections are super.More awesome shots Guys.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> awesome work so far yall, crickett i could look at that all day long  !  i shot mine this morning but have to wait till i get home this evening to get it on the laptop.
> 
> chris, i want to thank you for starting these up. it has certainly kept me thinking about what where and how to get the shot each week. i wish we could get the rest of our regulars to dust off their gear and get out



Thanks!



DRB1313 said:


> I hear you loud and clear brother!







cornpile said:


> Crickett,that is a awesome shot.Reflections are super.More awesome shots Guys.



Thanks!

I have a couple more reflection shots to post up in a little bit!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 31, 2010)

i thought hard about this one, may have to revisit this when we get some fall color or spring flowers !!!  this is what i came up with . more of an industrial landscape . i shot this from several different angles and the light dictated this was the best orientation for the shot.  i did not like the top down shot so i studied it for a bit and decided the best shot would be from the feral position. i wish the fence would have been gone but then again, it adds to the industrial theme.


----------



## gregg dudley (Aug 1, 2010)




----------

